# What does IMO stand for?



## Shaheen (May 2, 2006)

What does IMO mean? I've read that in a couple of threads and I just can't figure out what it means!


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

In My Opinion...

Also, IMHO  In My Humble Opinion...


----------



## Shaheen (May 2, 2006)

Ooohhh. So thats what it is! Thanks


----------



## Shunka (May 2, 2006)

IMHO can also mean "in my _honest _opinion" too.


----------

